# Collectible Vs. Non-Collectible Card Games



## Badwe (Mar 4, 2009)

With the, I would say, meteoric rise of full contained card games like Race for the galaxy, Dominion, and indeed the many forms of munchkin, it seems card gaming has evolved.  Once, it was the purview of each individual wanting to play to go out, buy some cards, and build their own deck.  Now, the general expansion model of CCGs is maintained, yet the necessity of individual ownership is cast off or, in the case of dominion, emulated as part of the gameplay.

Also, rumors continue to circulate on BGG forums of the upcoming RFTG expansion about the nature of upcoming expansions, including the possibility of a "reboot" after 3 expansions that keeps the original core game but uses different expansions.

Are we in a new era of "collectible" card games?  Do these represent the pinnacle, or just the beginning?  Is there new "technology" waiting to be unveiled that will scratch the itch of the olden days of MtG to build decks that doesn't also voraciously devour our wallets?  Is there room for a semi-collectible cardgames?  Are there different ways to do the "build while you play" style of dominion, perhaps a more robust and complex game?  Post your thoughts here!


----------



## Asmor (Mar 5, 2009)

Card games have always been popular as they're relatively easy to design and manufacture.

Expansions have always been popular as they're a relatively easy way to generate more money from a well-received game.

I don't think there's anything particularly new or interesting about that trend.

You might be interested to know that FFG's trying something they're calling "Living Card Games." They've got two right now, A Game of Thrones and Call of Cthulhu, both of which are just repackages of the respective CCGs. The idea is that an LCG is basically a non-randomized CCG, where you buy a core set that's got everything a couple people need to build decks (and actually build real decks, not just throw a bunch of random cards together).

I definitely don't consider either RFTG or Dominion to be breaking any molds, at least business model-wise.

Tangentially, I can't wait for the Dominion expansions, but I have absolutely no interest in RFTG's expansions. I like the idea of RFTG as a single, closed game.


----------



## Badwe (Mar 5, 2009)

I had been meaning to ask what an LCG entailed. so it's essentially the munchkin distribution model but each player builds their own deck?

For RFTG i'm super excited. gathering storm's goals made the game from good to amazing for me, and i'm hoping the next set can bring something similar.


----------



## scitadel (Mar 6, 2009)

Pretty much as I understand it.  The expansion packs add to the game, but are up to the players to create their own decks from it.  

As for the new formats, I think it's just opening up a new format for a new market - I know I stopped doing CCGs 'cause of the first C.  LCGs might be possible because of the way they are set-up.  Still, I wonder if it'll suffer the problem of different 'mixes' causing an issue....


----------



## Badwe (Mar 6, 2009)

I just am reminded of the pain of a CCG every time I go to move all my junk and find my old star wars CCG cards.  After I spent all of my 8th grade graduation money on those cards everyone who played disappeared.  Magic went better overall, though today I have a few friends who, while they play, are not actively collecting.  It was a small victory to have roped a friend's fiance into getting into the game and therefore going out and buying new cards.

To me it seems that, while the cost really getting into a CCG seems to high for most, the combined ability of games like Rftg, dominion, and munchkin to both supply cards for everyone as well as be contained completely within their box is immensely appealing.  I could easily see myself keeping up with expansions for a RftG style game coming out with the frequency of magic sets (3 expansions a year, 1 core set every 2 years).

It makes me wonder if there is greater potential for such things.  Looking at wargames like battletech or ASL it seems like it's possible for a game to have a fairly extensive library of products while still being the type of game you can "share" with your friends, unlike say warhammer where each player most likely must field their own army.

My friend often tries to convince me of the value of playing RftG "Draft style" where each player drafts from parts of the main deck until everyone has built their own deck.  It makes me think a game specifically built to be played that way, almost a variation on dominion, would likely garner my dollars.  In fact, as a long time MtG drafting enthusiast, a "boxed set" for a given block of expansions that had (perhaps with illegal backs) cards and instructions sufficient to generate a random set of "boosters" would be worth it's weight in gold to me.  Obviously it is not likely in wizard's best interest to publish such a product since anyone who bought it would most likely plan on buying it only if they expected it to reduce their overall spending on magic drafts.  On the other hand, it would certainly be a cheap way to introduce new players to the glory of draft.


----------

